# Post those CTs!



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, since it seems like Crowntails literally come in so many different forms because of their rays, I figured, why not highlight some of the different ways? 

Here is my CT, Squirt
(also, woot! 1 month with Squirt!)


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

he's so pretty!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im glad u posted this b/c I have noticed that CT's can have some drastically different tail formations. yours is alot like my boys which puts my mind at ease b/c I thought maybe he had something wrong with his tail but NOPE his ray formation is almost identical to yours (just a diff color of course)...some, like ours, have very long, deep, "dramatic" rays while others are less noticeable. I love to watch Sushi's tail swishing thru the water like a mermaids hair, so graceful.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My CT betta's Big momma, and Tie Dye Patriot


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> Im glad u posted this b/c I have noticed that CT's can have some drastically different tail formations. yours is alot like my boys which puts my mind at ease b/c I thought maybe he had something wrong with his tail but NOPE his ray formation is almost identical to yours (just a diff color of course)...some, like ours, have very long, deep, "dramatic" rays while others are less noticeable. I love to watch Sushi's tail swishing thru the water like a mermaids hair, so graceful.


I used to worry too because I thought that Squirt had WAY too much finnange, but seeing as how there's different kinds of crowns, it's okay 


// Nice pics! D:
I love little plakat crowntails~


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhhh, CTs! <3 I've always had a thing for CTs....I don't know why, but they've always been by favorite. xD <3
Alcemistnv, I had been looking for a betta like Squirt for SUCH a long time....for obvious reasons I really wanted a bright red Crowntial to name Arthur to go with Merlin.....I ended up finding the perfect boy for Arthur who was a VT, but I'm SO jealous you were able to find such a RED CT!!

Currently my only CT boy is Dice. Not he most perfect form/ray-wise but his coloring was just too unique to leave behind. Hes actually finally started to marble up the past couple weeks, I need to get some more recent pictures of him...


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have a decent side-on view of Echo, didn't get a chance to take one before he passed away.

Echo's fins were rather long, his rays were very pronounced and seemed to fork at the end in two pairs. His fins seemed to never stop growing while I had him and in the end one of his ventrals matched half his body length. He was a gorgeous fish and very feisty.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Everyone's crowntails are absolutely lovely. :]


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I wish I had a picture of my second betta, Lucifer.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I love Dice and Echo! Especially Echo's flare!

Dragon, it was pure luck to find him. He was the only one at Petsmart that wasn't half dead or dead xD


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

xShainax said:


> My CT betta's Big momma, and Tie Dye Patriot




WOOOW! Tye dye patriot is stunnning!!!!!


I currently own a VT but a CT is next on my list!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just getting back into CTs. So here's my female CT Inky. Unfortunately the male I intended on spawning her with was DOA.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> WOOOW! Tye dye patriot is stunnning!!!!!
> 
> 
> I currently own a VT but a CT is next on my list!


Thank you, I saw him and had to have him


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Seeley (first CT)









Spangle


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Inky is such and adorable name <3

Lablovr, they're both so pretty~


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Alcemistnv said:


> I love Dice and Echo! Especially Echo's flare!


Aww thank you xD Echo was very good at flaring at... everything. It's a little ironic as it's entirely possible that his skittishness triggered his illness. Unfortunate, but he gave me a lot of joy while he was here.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is my CT boy. ;-)


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Heres both of my CT's!
Dreamless
View attachment 65192


View attachment 65193

(No Name)
View attachment 65194


View attachment 65195


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gryphon said:


> Here is my CT boy. ;-)


Fins make him look very aggressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

Everyone's fish are so stunning! One of my first betas, Oswald looks alot like Seeley. And Gryphon your CT has some amazing fins!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He had columnaris when I got him (i didn't notice it till he got home) but he survived and is doing great.










He lived in here fora bit till I was able to divide another 10G.


















Ferb checking out his reflection. He has also been relocated to a 10G










Zecora - her belly is not that big anymore. 









Before









After:









There is also Mr Magic Mushroom but i seem to be lacking a pic of him. He is an all red CT

Sluggles and Mr Shrooms survived the winter car trip from Alaska to New York.

EDIT

found a pic of Mr shroomage









The Dark Lord. He died someplace in Canada


----------

